# Husband cheated on me and is now having someone elses baby



## honybaby (Oct 22, 2010)

My husband and I have been together for 2 years and married about 1 and a half years. We have a beautiful daughter who is about to turn 1 next month. About 4 months ago I kicked him out because I got feed up with him not wanting to listen to me about our financial status in order to get our own place. (He let his friends use his name and credit so that they could get cell phones or what not..his so called friends never paid anything causing him to go into debt. I have no credit and he was the one who could potentially be the one who could purchase a home) I am not going to lie that I also didn't do my part as a wife like cooking and cleaning everyday but I mean I had a baby to care for. Anyhow I kicked him out thinking we needed a break from all the fighting. I naively thought we were going to be faithful and meditate on what we need to do in order to save our marriage. BIG MISTAKE! After 2 weeks of being separated he started going on dates with a co worker. The co worker knew from the beginning he was married with a baby. Regardless after a month, he came up to me and told me that he wanted to work things out and that he loves and wants to be with me. I told him yeah that I missed him but that I wasnt ready for us to be living together again. So I spent the weekends (the days he had off) and everything seemed good until.. until I found out through his mom that he had had a relationship with a girl and she wanted to let me know since she thought it wasnt right for him to do that. So I confronted my husband he then admitted to going on dates with the girl. Two days later, he called me and let me know that she told him that she might be pregnant. My whole world turned upside down. They went to the doctors and yeah she is pregnant. i understand that we were separated I could cope with him going on dates even though it was too soon. He admitted to me that he did it because he really thought we were going get divorced and about the pregnancy that it was an accident. He never meant to get her pregnant and she was a rebound. Regardless everything I know deep inside that I still love him and wanted to work thing out with him. Later when I decided to move in with him I found out he was still with her not having sex but they still going on dates like doctors appointments or what not. I got super pissed..on top of that he got txts from her telling him how much she is in love with him.. I demanded for him to tell her it is over and that he is working things out with me.. She then told managers at work that she feels harrassed by me because I sent an email telling to back off and that my husband will be there for the baby but that she shouldnt expect for him to be 24/7 for her since he is not her husband... Now the problem is that I cant seem to forgive what my husband has done to me.. He wants to be in every single doctors visit since he claims that it is his baby and he wants to be there for it that he is not going for her (since he doesnt love her so he says) but for the baby.. he says that her mom would be there... Also that he sees her and talks to her at work and he doesnt tell me... claiming that if he told me I would get mad and start fighting. I dont know what to do I want to make things work... I wanna try counseling but he doesnt want to... I need help ASAP!! Help


----------

